# Was watching some old TV shows with my kid,



## Crixus

First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.


----------



## aaronleland

Imagine how many old storylines would have been over in two minutes if they had cell phones. 

"Oh no! We need to warn whoever about... Wait... I'll text him."


----------



## Crixus

aaronleland said:


> Imagine how many old storylines would have been over in two minutes if they had cell phones.
> 
> "Oh no! We need to warn whoever about... Wait... I'll text him."




Yeah that's some stuff.


----------



## The Irish Ram

There was a time when you couldn't take music with you.  
And then came the wonder of the ages. The transistor radio. 
You could fill a stadium with all the transistors that fell out of my pocket and cracked apart.  Turn them down low and put them next to your pillow so the parental units wouldn't hear it and make you turn it off.  Fun times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Saw this the other day....WTF happened?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Crixus said:


> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.



Yup.  Cigarettes and bourbon were all over TV.


----------



## JoeMoma

Being a child during the 60s and 70s, smoking was a grownup thing, and almost all adults in my world smoked.  I can remember times as a kid that I just could not get away from the smoke.  Going on a two hour car trip to visit relatives seemed like torture.  As I grew older, most my adult family members quit as did both my mother and father.

To this day, to me smoking a cigarette or cigar seems almost as discussing as eating dog turds from the yard.  I have difficulty understanding why someone would voluntarily set a substance like tobacco on fire to breath in the pollution.

If you are a smoker, do the world a favor.  Don't offer that non-smoker that first cigar or cigarette that may potentially get that person addicted and shorten that person's life.


----------



## longknife

I'm fortunate that my cable package includes MeTV, AntennaTV, COZI, KHSV1, GRIT, and more. I get to watch some of the truly great shows of a time when the writing was good, the acting professional, and with reasonable standards.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Cigarettes and bourbon were all over TV.
Click to expand...


Not just the smoking itself --- watch what Mike Wallace does here once his cigarette is lit....

​


----------



## Pogo

Crixus said:


> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.



I also remember that in any TV or movie drama when people enter a room the first thing they do is wander over to the liquor supply ---- which of course every home has   ---- and mix a drink.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JoeMoma said:


> Being a child during the 60s and 70s, smoking was a grownup thing, and almost all adults in my world smoked.  I can remember times as a kid that I just could not get away from the smoke.  Going on a two hour car trip to visit relatives seemed like torture.  As I grew older, most my adult family members quit as did both my mother and father.
> 
> To this day, to me smoking a cigarette or cigar seems almost as discussing as eating dog turds from the yard.  I have difficulty understanding why someone would voluntarily set a substance like tobacco on fire to breath in the pollution.
> 
> If you are a smoker, do the world a favor.  Don't offer that non-smoker that first cigar or cigarette that may potentially get that person addicted and shorten that person's life.



Cigarettes?  Never.

Bourbon?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Cigarettes and bourbon were all over TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just the smoking itself --- watch what Mike Wallace does here once his cigarette is lit....
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


FIRE!


----------



## aaronleland

I remember sitting on the shitter as a kid and thinking about how cool it would be if I could just sit there and watch a movie on some small handheld device.


----------



## JoeMoma

aaronleland said:


> I remember sitting on the shitter as a kid and thinking about how cool it would be if I could just sit there and watch a movie on some small handheld device.


I thought maxwell smart's shoe phone was kind of cool.  And batman had lots of cool gadgets in his utility belt.


----------



## Crixus

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also remember that in any TV or movie drama when people enter a room the first thing they do is wander over to the liquor supply ---- which of course every home has   ---- and mix a drink.
Click to expand...



Lol, cosmo or something like that. We were watching he monkeys and my girl child noticed they made cleavage and thighs blurred out on the ladies in skirts.thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## strollingbones

andy smoked on mayberry.....and the violence of course the violence is still there...i love the fashion in old tv shows and movies...hats..what happen to hats? and gloves?


----------



## gallantwarrior

W


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Saw this the other day....WTF happened?


What?  No EBT?  Damned!  Imagine working for a living?


----------



## gallantwarrior

longknife said:


> I'm fortunate that my cable package includes MeTV, AntennaTV, COZI, KHSV1, GRIT, and more. I get to watch some of the truly great shows of a time when the writing was good, the acting professional, and with reasonable standards.


I only have time and opportunity to watch MeTV.  I love it!


----------



## gallantwarrior

I remember going to Disneyland and they had some contraption that would transmit your face across the room to another device.


----------



## DOTR

When men were men...and women glad of it.


----------



## longknife

gallantwarrior said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fortunate that my cable package includes MeTV, AntennaTV, COZI, KHSV1, GRIT, and more. I get to watch some of the truly great shows of a time when the writing was good, the acting professional, and with reasonable standards.
> 
> 
> 
> I only have time and opportunity to watch MeTV.  I love it!
Click to expand...


*Some truly great shows. I watch Perry Mason, Matlock, and Diagnosis Murder every weekday morning.*


----------



## TNHarley

Only tv show i ever watched with a lot of cigs and alcohol was mad men. Of course, im not 112 years old


----------



## fncceo

longknife said:


> GRIT


----------



## fncceo

TNHarley said:


> Only tv show i ever watched with a lot of cigs and alcohol was mad men. Of course, im not 112 years old



'Mad Men' was very historically accurate in that respect.  I remember distinctly going to my dad's office with an ashtray of every desk and a bar in every office.

He also schtupped his secretary and she got fired.

Ahhh... the good old days.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Saw this the other day....WTF happened?



As far as logging is concerned, computers and cell phones reduced the need for paper produced by logging.


----------



## TNHarley

fncceo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only tv show i ever watched with a lot of cigs and alcohol was mad men. Of course, im not 112 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mad Men' was very historically accurate in that respect.  I remember distinctly going to my dad's office with an ashtray of every desk and a bar in every office.
> 
> He also schtupped his secretary and she got fired.
> 
> Ahhh... the good old days.
Click to expand...

This isnt the first time i have heard the portrayal was spot on


----------



## fncceo

Marion Morrison said:


> computers and cell phones reduce the need for paper produced by logging



In fact, paper consumption in the US has been rising precipitously since the advent of the 'Computer Age'.


----------



## J.E.D

I’ve been binging the original Twilight Zone. Good stuff


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

J.E.D said:


> I’ve been binging the original Twilight Zone. Good stuff



Some of the best writing for television ever.


----------



## tycho1572

J.E.D said:


> I’ve been binging the original Twilight Zone. Good stuff


I watched this episode the other day.....


----------



## IsaacNewton

When color tv's were a real new thing. Also the tv repairman, if you can imagine such a thing now, came to your house to DeGauss the tv. And it was weird to watch, like he was some alchemist from the past. I always thought he was going to die watching him working on the back of the tv with the cover off.


----------



## tycho1572

I like watching old shows. Andy Griffith and All in the Family are two of my favorites.


----------



## tycho1572

Crixus said:


> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.


Kids are more observant than some people realize.
Their maturing brains are soaking up every tidbit of info it can.


----------



## tycho1572

Btw...
the episode I posted reminded me of today’s democrats. The people who boarded that ship are their minions.


----------



## my2¢

IsaacNewton said:


> When color tv's were a real new thing. Also the tv repairman, if you can imagine such a thing now, came to your house to DeGauss the tv. And it was weird to watch, like he was some alchemist from the past. I always thought he was going to die watching him working on the back of the tv with the cover off.



Our first color TV set was a Heathkit us kids helped Pop assemble at a table in the basement.  He'd call out the color bands of the next transistor he needed to solder to the circuit board and we would hunt for it from all those remaining to be used.  Anyways, Pop's last step was Degaussing and it sure provided Mom with a good laugh.


----------



## sealybobo

aaronleland said:


> Imagine how many old storylines would have been over in two minutes if they had cell phones.
> 
> "Oh no! We need to warn whoever about... Wait... I'll text him."


I’m sure jack tripper on threes company would have found funny ways to work a cellphone into their storylines.

Show your kids they had cellphones on Star trek


----------



## gallantwarrior

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> computers and cell phones reduce the need for paper produced by logging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, paper consumption in the US has been rising precipitously since the advent of the 'Computer Age'.
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah!  Have to make sure you back those digital records up with paper files!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Some of us were discussing "ancient" entertainment at work, between flights.  We ginned up "Blazing Saddles" for some of our younger colleagues.  Funny as hell, but you sure couldn't make that move nowadays!


----------



## rightwinger

The smoking still shocks me

How they would stop a scene so the actors could light up and then the smoke cloud would obstruct the actors


----------



## rightwinger

tycho1572 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been binging the original Twilight Zone. Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this episode the other day.....
Click to expand...


That is Richard Kiel

Jaws from James Bond and the guy with a nail in his head in Happy Gilmore


----------



## my2¢

rightwinger said:


> The smoking still shocks me
> 
> How they would stop a scene so the actors could light up and then the smoke cloud would obstruct the actors



It didn't hurt matters that the cigarette companies were major television advertisers.  I recall a lot a their slogans and jingles to this day, even how we kids satirized some of their jingles on the school bus  .....

Winston taste bad
Like the one I just had
No filter
No flavor
Just plain old toilet paper 
​


----------



## rightwinger

gallantwarrior said:


> Some of us were discussing "ancient" entertainment at work, between flights.  We ginned up "Blazing Saddles" for some of our younger colleagues.  Funny as hell, but you sure couldn't make that move nowadays!



They edit the n-word out of it


----------



## rightwinger

IsaacNewton said:


> When color tv's were a real new thing. Also the tv repairman, if you can imagine such a thing now, came to your house to DeGauss the tv. And it was weird to watch, like he was some alchemist from the past. I always thought he was going to die watching him working on the back of the tv with the cover off.


You never see a TV repairman now 
They last ten or twenty years then you throw them out


----------



## Windparadox

`
I collect digitized retro-tv programs. Not only do I own every "Twilight Zone" ever made, but now and also have a complete collection of every "Rocky and Bullwinkle" cartoon. I've only watched one show though. Someday I'll look at the rest.
`


----------



## JoeB131

aaronleland said:


> Imagine how many old storylines would have been over in two minutes if they had cell phones.
> 
> "Oh no! We need to warn whoever about... Wait... I'll text him."



It's why every bad horror movie involves 'I can't get a signal!" when the guy with the Hockey Mask is approaching.


----------



## JoeB131

gallantwarrior said:


> Some of us were discussing "ancient" entertainment at work, between flights.  We ginned up "Blazing Saddles" for some of our younger colleagues.  Funny as hell, but you sure couldn't make that move nowadays!



Maybe because now, it wouldn't be funny.  Yes, skewering racism and westerns was funny in 1973.  But Racism is still a really big problem in 2016, and no one makes westerns anymore.  The real problem with Blazing Saddles is no one would get half the jokes if they are below a certain age.  

I should point out that Mel Brooks hasn't made a funny film since Spaceballs in 1987. His schtick got old a long time ago.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I remember the smoking.... when I was a kid I am pretty sure every aunt and uncle I had smoked, both sides of the family.
A number of the older men smoked pipes, a few cigars.
   Today, for the most part, only teens and poor people smoke.


----------



## rightwinger

JoeB131 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us were discussing "ancient" entertainment at work, between flights.  We ginned up "Blazing Saddles" for some of our younger colleagues.  Funny as hell, but you sure couldn't make that move nowadays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because now, it wouldn't be funny.  Yes, skewering racism and westerns was funny in 1973.  But Racism is still a really big problem in 2016, and no one makes westerns anymore.  The real problem with Blazing Saddles is no one would get half the jokes if they are below a certain age.
> 
> I should point out that Mel Brooks hasn't made a funny film since Spaceballs in 1987. His schtick got old a long time ago.
Click to expand...

Mel has had a long run
From Show of Shows in the 50s to Producers, Get Smart, Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, Spaceballs......

His comedy is still drawing fans today


----------



## iamwhatiseem

JoeB131 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us were discussing "ancient" entertainment at work, between flights.  We ginned up "Blazing Saddles" for some of our younger colleagues.  Funny as hell, but you sure couldn't make that move nowadays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because now, it wouldn't be funny.  Yes, skewering racism and westerns was funny in 1973.  But Racism is still a really big problem in 2016, and no one makes westerns anymore.  The real problem with Blazing Saddles is no one would get half the jokes if they are below a certain age.
> 
> I should point out that Mel Brooks hasn't made a funny film since Spaceballs in 1987. His schtick got old a long time ago.
Click to expand...


The 1970's TV was the beginning of the end of real racism, before perceived racism and the race pimps.
Shows like All in the Family took on racism and many other social issues front and center.
This is not the political forum so I will stop with that.


----------



## flewism

tycho1572 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are more observant than some people realize.
> Their maturing brains are soaking up every tidbit of info it can.
Click to expand...


Related story,  last summing I help my friend's son move his young family. He. rented a  box truck, and we had our pickup's and trailers. His kids ages 9, 8, 6 were completely mesmerized with the manual widows on that truck, as they had never seen a hand crank window in a vehicle. They played with those windows to the point where their parents scolded them to leave them alone.

We have Amazon prime and the wife loves watching the old movies and TV shows on the it.

Yes there was  racism in TV shows and cartoons in the 40's, through 70's.


----------



## JoeB131

rightwinger said:


> Mel has had a long run
> From Show of Shows in the 50s to Producers, Get Smart, Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, Spaceballs......
> 
> His comedy is still drawing fans today



I like some of his old stuff.. but the thing is, comedy is very topical. 

A joke from 1970 just isn't funny today.  Or at least not as funny.


----------



## my2¢

It was easy to tell who was the bad guy in the old (1934) western I watched today.




​But what was really weird, that guy sitting behind the saloon keeper wore a polka-dot cowboy hat.  Was unaware they had those types of saloons back in the day.


----------



## my2¢

flewism said:


> We have Amazon prime and the wife loves watching the old movies and TV shows on the it.
> 
> Yes there was  racism in TV shows and cartoons in the 40's, through 70's.



I enjoy old movies from 1930 up to around 1954, I catch most of them on YouTube.  What you say is very true and sometimes outright embarrassing.... like the minute here:  Hell's House


----------



## HenryBHough

Back in the 1960s I worked in Master Control at an ABC television affiliate.  Had to put up with watching Saturday cartoons to cut away and run local commercials/PSAs/promos.  Hated it until one day I paid close attention to "George of The Jungle".  

Some of the visuals were fraught with sexuality but played out with such casualness that something would happen and the actual meaning wouldn't cross one's mind until a minute or two later.  Probably would never occur to a child but any adult viewing.......and paying attention (which few ever did).....

But funniest - and downright dirtiest - were words spoken at a very rapid pace by the narrator.  I recall the introduction of a character as something like:  "Professor Smedley-Jones, dean of music and noted skinflautist".  There were many more but you had to listen fast!

It wasn't the only series doing that stuff but most never got noticed.  It was only after a big flap involving quick flashes in some Disney releases:


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, places being smoke free is a good thing about the way that things are now.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## rightwinger

HenryBHough said:


> Back in the 1960s I worked in Master Control at an ABC television affiliate.  Had to put up with watching Saturday cartoons to cut away and run local commercials/PSAs/promos.  Hated it until one day I paid close attention to "George of The Jungle".
> 
> Some of the visuals were fraught with sexuality but played out with such casualness that something would happen and the actual meaning wouldn't cross one's mind until a minute or two later.  Probably would never occur to a child but any adult viewing.......and paying attention (which few ever did).....
> 
> But funniest - and downright dirtiest - were words spoken at a very rapid pace by the narrator.  I recall the introduction of a character as something like:  "Professor Smedley-Jones, dean of music and noted skinflautist".  There were many more but you had to listen fast!
> 
> It wasn't the only series doing that stuff but most never got noticed.  It was only after a big flap involving quick flashes in some Disney releases:


George, George, George of the Jungle.....


----------



## rightwinger

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, places being smoke free is a good thing about the way that things are now.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



I remember going to the movies and watching the film through a cloud of smoke


----------



## Pilot1

rightwinger said:


> The smoking still shocks me
> 
> How they would stop a scene so the actors could light up and then the smoke cloud would obstruct the actors



If you watch John Wayne, and William Holden movies (except the westerns), almost every scene they are smoking.  They were big enough stars that they probably demanded that another character offer them a cigarette whenever they started a new scene.


----------



## Pilot1

rightwinger said:


> George, George, George of the Jungle.....



....friend to you an me!


----------



## HenryBHough

_George, George, George of the Jungle....._

Look out for that TREEeeeeeeeee......

(thud)


----------



## longknife

Right now, I have METV on and am watching Perry Mason that will be followed by Matlock and Diagnosis Murder.


----------



## Windparadox

`
I like those old AAAP Popeye cartoons. Always looking to collect same.
`


----------



## rightwinger

Pilot1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The smoking still shocks me
> 
> How they would stop a scene so the actors could light up and then the smoke cloud would obstruct the actors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch John Wayne, and William Holden movies (except the westerns), almost every scene they are smoking.  They were big enough stars that they probably demanded that another character offer them a cigarette whenever they started a new scene.
Click to expand...

I get the feeling cigarette companies were paying for product placement. Especially with glamorous female stars


----------



## rightwinger

Windparadox said:


> `
> I like those old AAAP Popeye cartoons. Always looking to collect same.
> `


The early black and white ones were good


----------



## Pilot1

Pilot1 said:


> I get the feeling cigarette companies were paying for product placement. Especially with glamorous female stars



I am sure you are correct.  The cigarette companies were major sponsors.  I also think some of those actors were just plain hooked on the nicotine.  I alos remember watching new broadcasts where you could see the smoke rising from the ash tray next to the news anchor.  

I never smoked, but it was still common, and allowed in the work place when I fist started my career.


----------



## rightwinger

Pilot1 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling cigarette companies were paying for product placement. Especially with glamorous female stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are correct.  The cigarette companies were major sponsors.  I also think some of those actors were just plain hooked on the nicotine.  I alos remember watching new broadcasts where you could see the smoke rising from the ash tray next to the news anchor.
> 
> I never smoked, but it was still common, and allowed in the work place when I fist started my career.
Click to expand...

When I was in HS they had a student smoking lounge

In college, you could smoke at your desk and the professors smoked


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

JoeMoma said:


> Being a child during the 60s and 70s, smoking was a grownup thing, and almost all adults in my world smoked.  I can remember times as a kid that I just could not get away from the smoke.  Going on a two hour car trip to visit relatives seemed like torture.  As I grew older, most my adult family members quit as did both my mother and father.
> 
> To this day, to me smoking a cigarette or cigar seems almost as discussing as eating dog turds from the yard.  I have difficulty understanding why someone would voluntarily set a substance like tobacco on fire to breath in the pollution.
> 
> If you are a smoker, do the world a favor.  Don't offer that non-smoker that first cigar or cigarette that may potentially get that person addicted and shorten that person's life.


Non-smokers get Alzheimer's.


----------



## miketx

"Ward, weren't you a little hard on the beaver last night?"


----------



## JoeMoma

The Sage of Main Street said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a child during the 60s and 70s, smoking was a grownup thing, and almost all adults in my world smoked.  I can remember times as a kid that I just could not get away from the smoke.  Going on a two hour car trip to visit relatives seemed like torture.  As I grew older, most my adult family members quit as did both my mother and father.
> 
> To this day, to me smoking a cigarette or cigar seems almost as discussing as eating dog turds from the yard.  I have difficulty understanding why someone would voluntarily set a substance like tobacco on fire to breath in the pollution.
> 
> If you are a smoker, do the world a favor.  Don't offer that non-smoker that first cigar or cigarette that may potentially get that person addicted and shorten that person's life.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-smokers get Alzheimer's.
Click to expand...

Are you a smoker?  I don’t hate the smoker, I just hate the smoke!


----------



## westwall

aaronleland said:


> Imagine how many old storylines would have been over in two minutes if they had cell phones.
> 
> "Oh no! We need to warn whoever about... Wait... I'll text him."






Yeah, like this...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

JoeMoma said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a child during the 60s and 70s, smoking was a grownup thing, and almost all adults in my world smoked.  I can remember times as a kid that I just could not get away from the smoke.  Going on a two hour car trip to visit relatives seemed like torture.  As I grew older, most my adult family members quit as did both my mother and father.
> 
> To this day, to me smoking a cigarette or cigar seems almost as discussing as eating dog turds from the yard.  I have difficulty understanding why someone would voluntarily set a substance like tobacco on fire to breath in the pollution.
> 
> If you are a smoker, do the world a favor.  Don't offer that non-smoker that first cigar or cigarette that may potentially get that person addicted and shorten that person's life.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-smokers get Alzheimer's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a smoker?  I don’t hate the smoker, I just hate the smoke!
Click to expand...

*Lighten Up About Lighting Up*

The rulers are sissies afraid of the Marlboro Man.  That's what's behind all this harassment and cigarette tax.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pilot1 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling cigarette companies were paying for product placement. Especially with glamorous female stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are correct.  The cigarette companies were major sponsors.  I also think some of those actors were just plain hooked on the nicotine.  I alos remember watching new broadcasts where you could see the smoke rising from the ash tray next to the news anchor.
> 
> I never smoked, but it was still common, and allowed in the work place when I fist started my career.
Click to expand...

*Players' Perils*

When Jane Fonda played a famous chain-smoker, Lillian Hellman, in _Julia_, she started smoking for the role and got hooked on it.  Also, Robert De Niro may have wrecked his physique fattening up for _Raging Bull._


----------



## JoeMoma

The Sage of Main Street said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a child during the 60s and 70s, smoking was a grownup thing, and almost all adults in my world smoked.  I can remember times as a kid that I just could not get away from the smoke.  Going on a two hour car trip to visit relatives seemed like torture.  As I grew older, most my adult family members quit as did both my mother and father.
> 
> To this day, to me smoking a cigarette or cigar seems almost as discussing as eating dog turds from the yard.  I have difficulty understanding why someone would voluntarily set a substance like tobacco on fire to breath in the pollution.
> 
> If you are a smoker, do the world a favor.  Don't offer that non-smoker that first cigar or cigarette that may potentially get that person addicted and shorten that person's life.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-smokers get Alzheimer's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a smoker?  I don’t hate the smoker, I just hate the smoke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lighten Up About Lighting Up*
> 
> The rulers are sissies afraid of the Marlboro Man.  That's what's behind all this harassment and cigarette tax.
Click to expand...

As long as you are not lighting up around me, I'm good with it.  If you want to stick shit in your mouth and suck in the fumes.. that's okay by me as long as you are not around me when you do it.


----------



## ptbw forever

Crixus said:


> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.


Watch some films from the early 90s and late 80s.

That is a real culture shock for kids, because cell phones and the internet still weren't a thing, and many of us millennials grew up during that time.


----------



## Crixus

ptbw forever said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch some films from the early 90s and late 80s.
> 
> That is a real culture shock for kids, because cell phones and the internet still weren't a thing, and many of us millennials grew up during that time.
Click to expand...




Mmm, thank god there was no internet in those days! The world would have seen my ass!


----------



## longknife

Crixus said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch some films from the early 90s and late 80s.
> 
> That is a real culture shock for kids, because cell phones and the internet still weren't a thing, and many of us millennials grew up during that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, thank god there was no internet in those days! The world would have seen my ass!
Click to expand...


*There was a form of the internet in the '60s and I spent a lot of time on the internet using electronic bulletin boards in the 80s.*


----------



## deanrd

I used to watch the Patty Duke Show.


----------



## rightwinger

deanrd said:


> I used to watch the Patty Duke Show.


A Hot Dog would make Patty lose control
They were one wild duet

Don’t know how they got two actresses who looked so alike


----------



## longknife

deanrd said:


> I used to watch the Patty Duke Show.


Wiki says she passed in 2016.


----------



## MikeK

Crixus said:


> [...] For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.


I started smoking in 1951 -- at age fifteen.  Back then almost everyone smoked and a teen-age boy who didn't smoke was regarded as a _kid_ by girls.  If I knew then what everyone knows now I would never have started smoking, but back then cigarette ads featured signed testimonials by thousands of *physicians* who endorsed it as being "good for you."






And the most popular celebrities of the era, including Ronald Reagan, said it was the thing to do






It's amazing how the top executives of the cigarette companies got away with killing so many people and making so many deathly sick.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

aaronleland said:


> Imagine how many old storylines would have been over in two minutes if they had cell phones.
> 
> "Oh no! We need to warn whoever about... Wait... I'll text him."


lol...Lassie comes to mind


----------



## aaronleland

Frankeneinstein said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how many old storylines would have been over in two minutes if they had cell phones.
> 
> "Oh no! We need to warn whoever about... Wait... I'll text him."
> 
> 
> 
> lol...Lassie comes to mind
Click to expand...


"According to his Instagram feed Timmy is trapped in a well. Why do we own this stupid dog again?"


----------



## MikeK

MikeK said:


> I started smoking in 1951 -- at age fifteen.  Back then almost everyone smoked and a teen-age boy who didn't smoke was regarded as a _kid_ by girls.  If I knew then what everyone knows now I would never have started smoking, but back then cigarette ads featured signed testimonials by thousands of *physicians* who endorsed it as being "good for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most popular celebrities of the era, including Ronald Reagan, said it was the thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how the top executives of the cigarette companies got away with killing so many people and making so many deathly sick.


Some things I failed to mention in this message are the fact that cigarette companies did all they could to encourage smoking.  Back then there would be pretty girls in all the bus and train stations and airports,  dressed in dance costumes with high-heels and web stockings, carrying trays filled with sample packs of one brand of cigarette or another.  They would hand these free samples out to GIs in uniform.

When I was stationed in Japan and Okinawa the price of cigarettes at the PX was *one dollar per carton*

In 1985 I attended a lecture by a pathologist at Columbia University.  During this lecture the doctor uncovered two large laboratory jars and invited the audience to file past the table and examine the contents of those jars.  One contained the bisected lungs of a 45 year-old non-smoker, an accident victim.  The interior of these lungs was a healthy pink.  The other jar contained the bisected lungs of a 50 year-old cigarette smoker who died of lung cancer.  The lungs were about half the size of the healthy ones and their internal condition was disgusting -- a dark purplish brown with small patches of dark yellow.  The sight of them was sufficient to make me quit smoking after thirty-five years, which I managed to do with the aid of Nicorette gum and Tootsie Roll lollipops. 

The most difficult stage of quitting was the first few months when the urge to light up was constant.  The urge gradually withdrew, but never completely and was most intense after meals and coffee.  It's been 33 years since I quit smoking but every now and then I will experience a brief, mild urge to smoke.  So the nicotine addiction is more tenacious than any other, including the heroin addiction.


----------



## longknife

I quit cold turkey 20+ years ago after a 30yr+ two-pack a day habit. Never had a desire since.


----------



## MikeK

longknife said:


> I quit cold turkey 20+ years ago after a 30yr+ two-pack a day habit. Never had a desire since.


You just quit cold and never had an urge to smoke?

Did you use anything -- like Nicorette gum or patches?  Did you need to do anything to compensate for lost hand and mouth activity, like chew on toothpicks, suck on lollipops (as I did)?


----------



## longknife

MikeK said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quit cold turkey 20+ years ago after a 30yr+ two-pack a day habit. Never had a desire since.
> 
> 
> 
> You just quit cold and never had an urge to smoke?
> 
> Did you use anything -- like Nicorette gum or patches?  Did you need to do anything to compensate for lost hand and mouth activity, like chew on toothpicks, suck on lollipops (as I did)?
Click to expand...

I got up one morning and, as I got ready to brush my teeth, coughed up bright red blood into the sink. Didn't do anything about it until noon when I coughed up some more. Went to the ER and was admitted to the Intensive Care Unit. They did some tests and diagnosed me with pneumonia. I stayed 3 days and, from the moment I was released, never smoked another cigarette or had a desire for one. In fact, the smell disgusted me and has ever since.


----------



## MikeK

longknife said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quit cold turkey 20+ years ago after a 30yr+ two-pack a day habit. Never had a desire since.
> 
> 
> 
> You just quit cold and never had an urge to smoke?
> 
> Did you use anything -- like Nicorette gum or patches?  Did you need to do anything to compensate for lost hand and mouth activity, like chew on toothpicks, suck on lollipops (as I did)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got up one morning and, as I got ready to brush my teeth, coughed up bright red blood into the sink. Didn't do anything about it until noon when I coughed up some more. Went to the ER and was admitted to the Intensive Care Unit. They did some tests and diagnosed me with pneumonia. I stayed 3 days and, from the moment I was released, never smoked another cigarette or had a desire for one. In fact, the smell disgusted me and has ever since.
Click to expand...

I can understand your never smoking another cigarette after that experience, but the trauma must have been very intense to completely eliminate the compulsive effects of a 30 year addiction.  I had a hell of a time for the first year and I've known several individuals who tried valiantly to quit smoking but couldn't get past that first wall-climbing month.


----------



## koshergrl

Crixus said:


> First hint she points out is no cell phones. It just blew her away that the world ran without cell phones and Facebook. For me, it really stands out how much cigarette smoking there was. In Hospitals, court rooms teacher lounges restaurants and so on. That and some of the stuff they said, man they would have never gotten away with that in those days.


I watched The Man Who Knew Too Much a while back, Jimmy Stewart and Doris Day. 

He makes her take a SEDATIVE before he tells her the couple they allowed to take their kid (in Morocco) abducted him. 

It's just a fun movie on so many levels. Plus she sings Que Sera Sera for like 20 minutes straight. 


That will make you go insane.


----------



## koshergrl

42:48 is where he dopes her..after telling her she's crazy and he knows best. He gives her the drugs and then it's like oh yeah, you know those people we don't know in Morocco who we left our darling heir with? Yeah they took him.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

JoeMoma said:


> Being a child during the 60s and 70s, smoking was a grownup thing, and almost all adults in my world smoked.  I can remember times as a kid that I just could not get away from the smoke.  Going on a two hour car trip to visit relatives seemed like torture.  As I grew older, most my adult family members quit as did both my mother and father.
> 
> To this day, to me smoking a cigarette or cigar seems almost as discussing as eating dog turds from the yard.  I have difficulty understanding why someone would voluntarily set a substance like tobacco on fire to breath in the pollution.
> 
> If you are a smoker, do the world a favor.  Don't offer that non-smoker that first cigar or cigarette that may potentially get that person addicted and shorten that person's life.


Been trying to shorten mine, and its not working, or should I have started sooner.  LOL


----------

